# مهندس حديثى التخرج وابحث عن فرصة عمل فى مجال inspection



## enmfg (15 أغسطس 2009)

مهندس حديثى التخرج وابحث عن فرصة عمل فى مجال inspection

مرفق السيرة الذاتية


----------



## ملاواني (15 أغسطس 2009)

اي فرصه عمل يا جماعه؟ باي امكانيات


----------

